# Another Run of Steamaholic Shirts



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I was asked by several people at the NSS about getting a Steamaholic shirt. As there seems to be sufficient interest, I'll do another run of these. 

If you missed the first go-around, now's your chance to get a shirt (or buy a second). I'm doing it the same way I did before... 

1 - Download the *Order Form* 

2 - Fill it out and mail it to me with a check covering the cost of your order (prices are on the order form along with my mailing address). 

3 - I'll probably wait until the 2nd week in August or so to place the order to allow time for all who want a shirt to get me their order form and check. 

4 - When the shirts arrive, I'll mail them out to you, along with a refund of any overpayment of shipping charges. 

*Get 'em while they're hot! Getcha Steamaholics Shirts here!*


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
Different color?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Like what? You guys were the ones who wanted something dark that "wouldn't show the steam oil." hehehe 

I'm open.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Order form printed and will mail you a check in the morning......


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
I was thinking of color bands on the sleeves and collar, tan or red.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

How about steam oil spots already on the shirt and a burn hole would be nice


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking of color bands on the sleeves and collar, tan or red.


Shirts from the same manufacturer and quality are available with stripes, though not in tan or red. How about these... 

Navy with Bimini trim... 










Black with Grey trim... 










We could also offer long sleeves for those cold New Jersey Winter Steamups.  

Jim - if you like, I can pre-spot yours with steam oil and burn a hole or two with a cigarette. hehehe


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
A long sleeve shirt would be great! 

jim


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A long sleeve shirt would be great!
Would you like that pre-spotted and burned? hehehe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Long sleeve would work for me and I like the additional color. Once the order shirt sheet is update, I'll be placing an order.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The additional color isn't available in long sleeve.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

I'm in the UK could you take PayPal it's the easiest way of Payment for me.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid not Tony. From what I understand, in order to get the money out of a PayPal account, one has to provide them with a checking account number, and that isn't something I'm willing to do. A cashier's check drawn on US Dollars would probably be easiest. I was dinged $1.50 for depositing a Canadian personal check drawn on USD into my personal account. Despite all the broo-haha over International trade agreements, they sure don't make it easy for the average guy. hehehe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
The long sleeve shirts will be of what material and color?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in for a long sleeve shirt if that comes about? 

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The long sleeve shirts will be of what material and color?
My thinking at the moment is the same color and material as the original short sleeve shirt (or as close as possible). From the catalog... 

*OB15 Outer Banks Adult 7 oz. Cotton Pique L/S Ultimate Polo® 
7 oz., combed ringspun pique fabric is designed to virtually eliminate shrinkage and fading. no curl collar. lyrca ribbed cuffs, 3-button, elongated placket reinforced box. side vents. double-needle stitched cuffs and bottom hem. single-needle stitched armholes and shoulders.* 

Available in Black, Bright Red, Royal Blue, Hunter Green, Navy, Sports Gray, White, and Wine. Unfortunately, a version with a pocket is not available. Additionally, I haven't checked yet, but would imagine these will be a couple of bucks more due to additional material. 

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
We probably do not want to get too carried away here and I would be happy to order what you had before. 

But as you asked, I would prefer a long sleeve, buttoned all the way down the front, cotton type (rather than ringspun) material, in your blue color, 
with a pocket 

jim


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim - I am somewhat limited by the shirt supplier used by my vendor. If I'm understanding you correctly, you're suggesting essentially a normal shirt as opposed to a pullover style. The shirt supplier does have denim shirts, 100% cotton, in regular denim color, left-side pocket. I like pockets too, and the broad majority of those who ordered from the first run ordered shirts with pockets. 

You're right - I don't want to get too carried away with alternate styles and colors as it opens additional possibilities for mistakes (which I'd probably end up eating the cost of). However, if we can come to some sort of consensus on an alternate - either a denim shirt or a long sleeve pullover of agreed upon color - I'm not opposed to offering that alternative in addition to what was offered before.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

A normal denim shirt sounds good 
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
Denim shirt-YES!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats the denim shirt look like? Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

ME TOO! I hate "pull-overs"... have ever since I was a kid and got "stuck" in one. That is why I didn't order from the first offering. 

Denim is okay, but (I realize this is part of that "getting carried away" thing) I'd really go for a "Sunday go-to-meeting" white dress shirt in either Long or Short sleeve (or several of each!)... (YES! I have many WHITE shirts with "badges of honor" steam oil spots on them! Just none with a logo explaining how/why they got there.) 

What is the minimum order your supplier would do? I have considered having my own shirts done with my RR logo on it (and when you started this "sideline" (?) I considered possibly adding the Steamaholic logo on the opposite side). 

How much of a "difficulty" would I throw into the works if I were to have my own shirts made (either through your supplier or one of the 3 or 4 local places here) and add the "official" (?) Steamaholic logo????


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats the denim shirt look like? Jerry










I have no price on these as yet. I'll check and get back.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper - since the logo contains the copyrighted *myLargescale.com* name and logo as part of it, I consider the rights to it to belong to Shad. Any use of it therefore requires his permission, not mine. I made sure I had his blessing before I took on this little project.  You're more than welcome to ask him. 

I don't think there really is technically any "minimum" order, but ordering in quantity results in a break on shipping costs, which I then pass on to the shirt buyer. 

I've also thought of having a couple North Pacific Coast shirts made for myself.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Dwight- 
I would be interested in both a short sleeved denim shirt with a pocket, as well as a long sleeved shirt-ditto. 
shaysteam05 (Alex Azary)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07/29/2008 2:11 PM
Whats the denim shirt look like? Jerry









I have no price on these as yet. I'll check and get back.




HEY! Will I look that young and handsome if I get one like that????


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight, 

Denim shirt for me also. Thanks for making the effort to get us these shirts. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper - I wouldn't count on it. hehehe It's a shirt after all, not a magician's cloak! 

So, is everyone agreed that in addition to the original shirts, they's like to see a denim shirt offered as well?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ratz! That's almost a deal breaker! 

I'm not sure you can get EVERYONE to agree, but it sure seems to me that a denim shirt would be appreciated by at least a few people.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I would definately be in on a long sleeved denim shirt. I am not of the ideal build for a polo shirt and besides, I need something a bit warmer for the cooler steamups around here.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, Have tried to email you a couple of times (including via MLS) but my messages are being returned as undeliverable ?? Have you changed your email address ? Can you please email me and I will try to reply  

Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod - no, my email hasn't changed. I emailed you as requested.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, Have replied to your emai, hopefully you will get this one. 

Thanks.l


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Apologies for putting thisin the forum but I cannot contact Dwight via email due to this:- ( Any idea's Dwight ? ) 
-------- Original Message -------- 
Subject: Returned mail: see transcript for details 
Date: Wed, 30 Jul 2008 06:06:43 -0700 (PDT) 
From: Mail Delivery Subsystem 
To: 
The original message was received at Wed, 30 Jul 2008 06:06:39 -0700 (PDT) 
from dwightennis at localhost 
----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors ----- 
(reason: 554 5.7.1 Forbidden for policy reasons) 
----- Transcript of session follows ----- 
... while talking to [127.0.0.1]: 
>>> DATA


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Long sleeve denim for me. 

Especially if it will reduce gut size as in the photo... 
I will supply my own steam oil stains 
jim


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be interested in a denim as well. Please keep us posted. 

Kent


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup Long sleeve denim for me too! 

Chas 

how much and the check will be in the mail!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm waiting to hear back from the vendor with a price on the denim shirt. As soon as I get that, I'll update the order form to include that option and post to let everyone know we're good to go.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be in for a long sleeve denim also. 
Thanks for doing this Dwight!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright gentlemen... it turns out the denim shirt I originally picked and posted the photo of was a closeout item and all sizes weren't available, so we substituted this one... 










It turns out these are substantially cheaper than the polo shirts. At any rate, the order form has been updated to include the denim choice. Use the link in my first post on Pg 1 of this thread to download it. I've also added a line at the top to select a mens or womens shirt, so please don't forget to specify your choice. 

We're all set to go.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and btw Semper, buying the shirt will not make you young and handsome.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Dwight, I printed off the form, will probably order the denim. Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08/02/2008 10:13 AM
Oh, and btw Semper, buying the shirt will not make you young and handsome. " border=0>




How about just one of the two?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You are a master of wishful thinking. hehehe I sure wouldn't be selling them cheap if that were the case.  OMG!!! I could even afford... dare I even dream it... an Aster!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

WISH!?!?! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

WHAT "WISH"? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif 

That was my last HOPE!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Anything you may lack in other areas, you make up for in personality. hehehe


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sunk!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you, mayhaps, have a chart that relates the terms; Small, Medium, Large, XL, 2XL, 3XL, and 4XL, to something a bit more in the realm of what is marked on the neck tag of shirts purchased at, say, Sears... in terms of number of inches around the neck?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I'm afraid I don't. I did notice that on the polo shirts, they tended to run large - i.e. I usually take a large, but a medium fit me just fine. However, since the denim shirts are by a different manufacturer, I cannot say if the same will hold true.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Why worry about young and handsome when you can build the first cab forward! 

jim


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, I'm going to hold off on the order until August 21st - two weeks. That should give everyone who wants a shirt time to get me an order. Anything after that may well be returned, or at least have additional shipping charges if I get charged more.  

Two weeks.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I tried but I gave up.... Stan you post too much!!! 

What does the logo look like on these shirts? I couldn't find in past posts..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos of the original polo shirt were posted *here*. It's actually a darker blue than it appears in the photos (taken in direct sunlight).


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 
I just saw this today! 
I have sent an order by priority mail, (ouch, 2 days, they say). Hope it gets to you in time. 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight; sent you an order today, the 14th.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a mistake when creating the order form and undercharged for the denim shirts by $5.50 per shirt. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif Consequently, on orders for the denim shirts only, I will go 1st Class mail instead of Priority Mail to try and reduce my losses. For the same reason, and again on the denim shirts only, I won't be refunding any money on these unless it exceeds the extra $5.50 per shirt it's going to cost me. Sorry about that Gents. 

I'll post an updated order form later today reflecting the true cost (not that it matters since the order deadline is past anyway). May as well get it corrected though. It's on my home computer and I don't have access to it at the moment.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, An easy mistake, I'll pay the extra for mine, don't see why you should be out of pocket.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... time is passing me bye at warp speed: " I'll post an updated order form later today reflecting the true cost (not that it matters since the order deadline is past anyway)" given that tomorrow is only the 20th. 
Be glad to update our order (Mailed on Saturday) to pay for the actual bill.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

My check for the extra will go out tomorrow--thought they were too reasonable to be true. 
Let's see--undercharging for product this time, didn't charge for mailer last time--it's sure a pleasure doing business with you, Dwight! "Best prices in town". 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That's okay, what you lose on individual orders you'll make up for in volume! ">


----------



## TomsORandLC (Jan 11, 2008)

Dwight: 
I mailed my order yesterday with a money order. Let me know and I'll send a check for the difference. No need for you to take it in the shirts. Priority mail is fine. Can you get the name and SA# on the denim shirt. 
Tom SA#60 
http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's worse than I thought. It's closer to $10.00 short. So what I'm going to do is... 

1 - mail the denim shirts First Class instead of Priority. 
2 - include a note of explanation in each requesting a check for the difference. 

I can trust people to send a check.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, my makeup check based on the $5.50 is already on its way, so I'll wait for your note for the final balance. 
And, regular mail is OK if you want. No rush. 
Thanks for your efforts. 

Larry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, I thought the price seemed rather low. Regular mail will be fine. I'll send a check when you determine the difference.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for understanding. Defecation occurs.  

Up until yesterday, I've still been getting orders dribbling in, so I've held off placing the order. I will be doing so on Monday.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: the shirts arrived today. I should start shipping them out in the next couple of days.


----------

